# Powerlifting with bodybuilding for hypertrophy or purely bodybuilding training?



## MarcFraz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am currently doing Wendler's 531 Big But Boring program (week 3 atm).

I just wondered what everyone's thoughts were concerning powerlifting combined with bodybuilding type assistance, particularly for hypertrophy?

In order to grow, would you do purely bodybuilding type training (i.e. body part splits - upper rep ranges)

Or would you incorporate both (as per Wendler's programme) ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I do this.

A simplified description would be...

One big compound per session 5x5 style training.

One support compound 3x10.

A third support exercise 2x15 reps.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

just from last week i have been doing power stuff dead lifts clean and press compond lifts i have to say its made a big dif to my gains i some times get carry away with the machines life am sure others do and forget about the power lifts but thats what makes you grow isnt it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I do this.
> 
> A simplified description would be...
> 
> ...


x2

and thats how wendler planned parts of his routine too .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> x2
> 
> and thats how wendler planned parts of his routine too .


Bah! That bloody Wendler. Used to copy off me at school too!!


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

My main compound lifts range from 6 to 2 reps, sometimes singles. My assistance work is usually sets of 6 to 12 reps. Something like this:

Compound lift - 6x2 or 5x5 or 1x2-6

Assistance lift - 2x8, 3x6 or 1x15


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I do this.
> 
> A simplified description would be...
> 
> ...


X 3


----------



## MarcFraz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I do this.
> 
> A simplified description would be...
> 
> ...


Intrigued..

So do you do this for each big body part, with a split? E.g. Legs - Squat, 5x5, Lunges 3x10, Extensions 2x15?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Bah! That bloody Wendler. Used to copy off me at school too!!


haha .

i think the russians sat next to you in school :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Any lroutine without a strength progression scheme on a major compound is sub optimal IMO


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Any lroutine without a strength progression scheme on a major compound is sub optimal IMO


id agree with that .

hitting both fibre types in one go builds muscle quicker .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MarcFraz1 said:


> Intrigued..
> 
> So do you do this for each big body part, with a split? E.g. Legs - Squat, 5x5, Lunges 3x10, Extensions 2x15?


Basically, yes.

I would use Squats, SLDL and Calf Raises in this scenario.

Chest I use Dips, DB Bench and DB Flyes.

Back I would use Deads, Chins and Low Pulley Rows'

I'm using slightly different exercises myself at the moment as I'm recovering from a back injury.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice.

Personally id add in a set of squats on DL day, a press on back day, a DL on squat day and a row on press day. Prob 3x8-10. And that's a perfect routine for me.

But I'm an advocate of minimum 2xweek frequency


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

the way i program is like this

Press 5/3/1, Bench Assistance

Deadlift 5/3/1. Squat assistance

Bench 5/3/1, Press Assistance

Squat 5/3/1, Deadlift assistance

i have used this format since he publised the boring but big 3 month challenge, i see it as doing each group twice a week, i feel fresher doing assistance for a muscle group on a different day to the main lift.

there is a 5/3/1 for body building template knocking about somewhere.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It depends on your goals.

If it;s just strength you want, do boring but big.

If you want strength and asthetics, do triumvirate or a bodybuilding assistance.


----------



## MarcFraz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

strongr said:


> the way i program is like this
> 
> Press 5/3/1, Bench Assistance
> 
> ...


Currently doing this, and on Week 3 - so far so good!


----------



## MarcFraz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It depends on your goals.
> 
> If it;s just strength you want, do boring but big.
> 
> If you want strength and asthetics, do triumvirate or a bodybuilding assistance.


I thought that BBB was aimed at size too?

My aim is both strength and aesthetics. However, legs are a particular weak point of mine, so I have to hit them 2x/week.

I know the Bodybuilding assistance only hits them once a week. That's the reason for my selection of BBB.


----------



## MarcFraz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Personally id add in a set of squats on DL day, a press on back day, a DL on squat day and a row on press day. Prob 3x8-10. And that's a perfect routine for me.
> 
> But I'm an advocate of minimum 2xweek frequency


I also advocate hitting a BP 2x/week. What is your split set up like? Is it similar to Lyle Mcdonald's Generic Bulking Template?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a few I rotate between. I was doing what you are doing and hit 215KG deadlift at 78kg PB

I have a variant of upper and lower not dissimilar to lyle's GBR.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

MarcFraz1 said:


> I thought that BBB was aimed at size too?
> 
> My aim is both strength and aesthetics. However, legs are a particular weak point of mine, so I have to hit them 2x/week.
> 
> I know the Bodybuilding assistance only hits them once a week. That's the reason for my selection of BBB.


If your legs are a weak point, do starting strength or stronglifts instead. Squat every session !!

Or Smolov if you're a real man !


----------



## MarcFraz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> If your legs are a weak point, do starting strength or stronglifts instead. Squat every session !!
> 
> Or Smolov if you're a real man !


I have been researching Smolov quite extensively. However, I don't know how I'd fit other body parts into such a routine. I mean, I am tempted but I am scared that I will neglect my upper body completely if I do Smolov!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

MarcFraz1 said:


> I have been researching Smolov quite extensively. However, I don't know how I'd fit other body parts into such a routine. I mean, I am tempted but I am scared that I will neglect my upper body completely if I do Smolov!


Fair point.

What are your current lifts ?


----------



## MarcFraz1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Fair point.
> 
> What are your current lifts ?


1RMs

Squat - 125kg

Deadlift - 210kg

Bench Press - 90kg

Military Press - 60kg

As you can see, my upper body is pretty weak (body weight is about 75kg) but it appears larger than my legs!

I do have long arms and legs which probably explains it! That is also why my deadlift is pretty high.

What would you do? Persist with 531 BBB?

Or change it up?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your deadlift is way ahead really.

Maybe go Stronglifts 3x5 adding 2.5Kg each session to everything. Will bring up your squats and upper body, then hit Wendlers a few months later with a bodybuilding assistance.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

.


----------

